
The Guide to Overcoming Internet Porn Addiction - eBombzor
https://oceanrecoverycentre.com/2016/07/the-ultimate-guide-to-overcoming-internet-porn-addiction/
======
eBombzor
I know there are guys who can watch porn normally and carry on with their
lives afterwards. I'm not one of those people. I have been seriously addicted
to pornography to the point that maybe once or twice a week I get an
uncontrollable urge to pmo, even in a public restroom, and it's causing havoc
on my state of mind. Emotional numbness, fatigue, distractedness, objectifying
every woman I see on the street, are just a few. It's like that feeling of
smoking marijuana where you're ok with doing and being nothing without the
longlasting high. I've read a lot about what porn can do to your brain and I
hope putting this guide out there can help the few that have gone the same
way.

